# Robert Mcintosh Or Dave Toomey



## frank earl (May 28, 2007)

I have had an email from the daughter of the late Robert McIntosh,looking for anyone who knew her dad.He was an engineer from Greenock,who sailed in Wave Knight and other RFAs in the sixties.He had a pal,Dave Toomey,who now lives in the south of England.Pic is Robert McIntosh.


----------



## dab (Jun 7, 2007)

*Dave Twomey*

I sailed with Dave in 1964 on RFA Tidepool. I am led to believe he shares his time between Spain and Plymouth.


----------

